# Jesmond old cemetery



## Elvis killer (Apr 18, 2008)

Jesmond cemetery may be much over looked nowadays but the history of it is quite impressive. Designed by John Dobson and developed by Richard Grainger (names that are noted in the regeneration of victorian Newcastle). Work started in 1835, three meter walls were immedietly erected to deter grave robbers and the Dobson designed entrance arch was built on Cemetery rd (now Jesmond rd). Underneath the entrance arch lie the catacombs, 22 large shelved enclosures they were probably used as a mortuary to store the coffins before a burial. Anyway on with the pics















Emerson Bainbridge founder of Bainbridges in Newcastle




Entrance to the catacombs









Not dis-similar to Highgate in the overgrown stakes




A very peaceful place, me and the wife enjoyed a good 2 hrs wandering around before deciding to leave due to cold. Photos were took in black and white just because they looked better in my opinion. Well worth a look if anyone fancys a more relaxed explore


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice, isn't John Dobson himself buried there to?


----------



## King Al (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks pritty good, how far do those catacombs go?


----------



## smileysal (Apr 18, 2008)

Now this i do like, I love wandering around cemeteries. And love seeing these pics in black and white, it makes them look so much more atmosperic. 

Cheers EK,

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Apr 18, 2008)

Black and white makes this place look timeless, I will try it next cemetery I go to.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats a beautiful cemetary that. Love that overgrown ivy vibe. Would be good to get into the underground bit.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 18, 2008)

The cemetry is "sandwiched" between two major roads. I bet the motorists passing by never even give the place a thought. It's a real treasure in my eyes.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Fabulous place. There's something about old cemetries that's quite magical, imo. That hole in the wall is a bit freaky! Good stuff!


----------



## **Mudlark** (Apr 18, 2008)

i LOVE this place, all the big old trees and the vines and plants growing everywhere...
its surreal to be in a place so peaceful and quiet but only about 5 mins walk from the city centre!
i went to school at heaton manor, so this place was my refuge and a place of total inspiration for me!
Never thought of it as an urbex location though, nice one


----------



## Elvis killer (Apr 18, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Fabulous place. There's something about old cemetries that's quite magical, imo. That hole in the wall is a bit freaky! Good stuff!



Thats a headstone All the others were fine bar that one, bad quality control in ye olden days lol


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Elvis killer said:


> Thats a headstone All the others were fine bar that one, bad quality control in ye olden days lol



 It looked like a stone wall to me! Doh! Cheers for that.


----------



## Mr_hiboy (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice report.
I was actually dragged through this place when the other half decided she wanted to trace he family tree...needless to say this was the last time she looked at it!


----------



## L3AN (Apr 19, 2008)

Really nice - my old school was next door - i heard it was knocked down about 2 months ago 

I split my head open on the cemetery wall (while making a sliding tackle in the school playground the other side of it!).. ahh the memories! 

Nice pics


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 19, 2008)

That's cool, creepy, but cool! Nice with B&W pics.


----------



## Wile-E (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice 
Always meant to have a wander around Newcastle's old churches and cemetaries at lunchtime when I was working at the office there, typically I never did and we've moved location now. Might do a wander one weekend though if we're not out elsewhere...


----------

